# Any nor'eastern splitters in here?



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I just bought my setup a couple of months ago, unfortunately I'm on the other side of the country. I love taking it out every chance I get and I'm starting to suspect I'll be riding the resorts less and less as time goes on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure mysticfalcon has a split set up. I don't know how much touring he does as he does seem to be a lift junky in both winter and summer. 

There is definitely an east coast contingent on splitboard.com. I would check there for sure. I've met some of my best partners through that site.


----------

